# Winter gates open....Piedmont



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We all know about when they open the gates at Piedmont...question is, when do they close them again to allow the lake to refill?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Check this out, it's about the same every year
http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/drawdowns


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Although Piedmont lake isn't listed, more than likely today, eh?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

TClark said:


> Although Piedmont lake isn't listed, more than likely today, eh?


Ooops I didn't look....I just assumed it was in there.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

Piedmont is a MWCD lake, not an ODNR state park lake , so it won't be listed at the above link. You have to go to the MWCD page:
https://www.mwcd.org/news/2018/10/03/mwcd-winter-drawdown-schedule-and-reservoir-projects-released


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

MWCD usually starts holding water between the 1st and 15th of March. this year may be an exception with all the rain. Most are dumping right now


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TClark said:


> We all know about when they open the gates at Piedmont...question is, when do they close them again to allow the lake to refill?


plenty of boat on the road bed Terry somebody is on the water .…………………………………….


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I know it's there, I can never find that road bed......maybe I go too fast or something.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TClark said:


> I know it's there, I can never find that road bed......maybe I go too fast or something.


you need to slow down Terry there's a speed limit sign on that road bed ..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you have a locator? going down the lake about 100 yards off the right shore line watch your graph. The depth will go from around 30 ft to 22 ft, an eight foot difference, pretty hard to miss....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> Do you have a locator? going down the lake about 100 yards off the right shore line watch your graph. The depth will go from around 30 ft to 22 ft, an eight foot difference, pretty hard to miss....


we go through this every spring with Terry it's like groundhog day if Terry finds the road bed we have a normal spring which we never do and Terry finds the road bed we have a nice spring with normal temps and rainfall with birds chirping and everybody's happy which never happens " (


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TClark said:


>



hope you have a great fishing season Terry ! swing by the cabin sometime we will get a few beers in you and hide your boat lol


----------

